# Alternative Wasserkühlung



## Firescue (12. Oktober 2022)

Moin zusammen,

ich suche eine alternative Wasserkühlung für die LC-Power LC-CC-240-Lico CPU Flüssigkühlung. Da die aktuelle bei mir Probleme macht und ich sie gerne austauschen möchte. Könntet ihr mir da eine empfehlen, da ich aktuell nicht viel Wissen über eine Wasserkühlung habe. Sollte ungefähr die gleiche Größe haben und Preislich spielt es bei mir keine große Rolle.

Aktuelles System:
Betriebssystem: Windows 11
Prozessor: Inter Core i9-9900K @ 3.60GHz
GPU: NVIDIA Geforce RTX 3090
Mainboar: Z370-A Pro
Wasserkühlung: LC-Power LC-CC-240-Lico CPU Flüssigkühlung

Danke für eure Hilfe 

Gruß


----------



## Nathenhale (14. Oktober 2022)

Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 240 CPU - Digital RGB
					

Der Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora AIO CPU Wasserkühler ist eine Weiterentwicklung des beliebten und bekannten Eisbaer Kühlers. Alphacool hat dabei viele Details verbessert und einige Standards beibehalten. Allen voran bildet die...




					www.alphacool.com
				












						Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora LT240 CPU AIO Digital RGB
					

Die Eisbaer LT Aurora CPU AIO Wasserkühlung bietet dank dem Vollkupferradiator eine extrem gute Kühlleistung. Die verwendeten Komponenten kommen aus dem klassischen DIY-Wasserkühlungsbereich und werden auch zum größten Teil bei den...




					www.alphacool.com
				




Würde ich empfehlen.


----------

